# Big Mac Fatty



## heavyd4561 (Jun 3, 2017)

So decided to experiment and try a Big Mac Fatty on the Lang.
My bacon lattice needs work but none the less came out great!!Pickles, onions, American cheese on the inside. Sauce recipe taste real close to "secret sauce"













IMG_0680.PNG



__ heavyd4561
__ Jun 3, 2017






The bacon on the inside could have been crispier, I used a thick cut bacon will go regular bacon next time













IMG_0679.PNG



__ heavyd4561
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2017)

Two all beef patties special lettuce cheese pickles onions on a seasame seed bun!

Looks tasty!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks good. 

Thick cut bacon just doesn't work on fatties. Inside never gets crispy.


----------



## heavyd4561 (Jun 3, 2017)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Thick cut bacon just doesn't work on fatties. Inside never gets crispy.



Yeah I learned the hard way, was my first stab at it


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

Sound interesting and looks good!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2017)

It looks fantastic!

Great idea!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 4, 2017)

HD4561, good looking fatty !


----------



## disco (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks tasty!

Disco


----------



## sauced (Jun 6, 2017)

Very interesting....looks good!


----------



## mikey99 (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks cool, did you use beef for the main meat?


----------



## heavyd4561 (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes ground beef, stuffed with cheese pickles and onions... Big Mac sauce and sesame seeds on top

Round two came out better!












IMG_0727.JPG



__ heavyd4561
__ Jul 16, 2017


















IMG_0728.JPG



__ heavyd4561
__ Jul 16, 2017


















IMG_0729.JPG



__ heavyd4561
__ Jul 16, 2017


----------



## bbqcle (Jul 21, 2017)

Get in my belllllly!

I wonder how some arugula would work in there to give it a different texture without being soggy?!

Look great!


----------



## heavyd4561 (Jul 22, 2017)

My kid ate it on a seeded bun with lettuce and more fatty sauce


----------



## mikethehammer (Aug 15, 2017)

What was time and temp u smoked it at


----------



## heavyd4561 (Aug 16, 2017)

I smoked at 300 with applewood on a Lang. I don't recall exactly how long it took but I went on temp


----------



## mikethehammer (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks, gotta try this kids will love it I'm sure




Heavyd4561 said:


> I smoked at 300 with applewood on a Lang. I don't recall exactly how long it took but I went on temp


----------

